
I’m harvesting credit card numbers and passwords from your site. Here’s how - LinuxBender
https://hackernoon.com/im-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5?gi=9b859366d965
======
archi42
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575)

Part 2: [https://hackernoon.com/part-2-how-to-stop-me-harvesting-
cred...](https://hackernoon.com/part-2-how-to-stop-me-harvesting-credit-card-
numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-844f739659b9) But that one didn't make
such a fuss.

